# CRT VGA, LCD DVI, or CRT DVI??



## Viau (Nov 30, 2007)

My friend wants to buy a crt cuz he says the colors and all that stuff are better on a crt screen, he wants to plug it in vga.

Is needs are: photoshop, imageready, video editing and gaming.

What do you guys recommend, what are the pros/cons
thanks


----------



## koala (Mar 27, 2005)

If he's got enough desk space for a large CRT monitor, then it will definitely be better than any LCD for graphics work.

The big disadvantage with LCD monitors for people working in graphics and design is the viewing angle. Move your head up close to the monitor and then move up and down and you'll see the colours changing shade/tone. For a designer who needs to work with accurate colours, this makes editing extrememly difficult. CRTs don't have this problem.

The connections on the back of the monitor, either DVI or VGA, are not important. You can use an adapter to use either without affecting the image quality, so don't let DVI/VGA influence your decision, both are good.

For gaming, LCDs are fine as long as the resonse time is less than 8ms (ideally 2ms).


----------



## ebackhus (Apr 21, 2005)

Koala is right.

I was using a 19" CRT and loved it. I just really needed more space on my desk (ever use a mouse on your leg to save space?) so I went with an LCD. I can tell that it'd be difficult to use with graphics due to the rather poor vertical viewing angles. If you don't look directly at it the brightness and contrast shift. it's good up to 170 degrees side to side, but up and down are poor. It also has 6-bit color circuitry which means it's only capable of about 262k colors, whereas a CRT is virtually unlimited. A good 8-bit or 10-bit panel is more expensive, but may be more worth it if LCD is absolutely necessary.

Both DVI and VGA look the same on my panel. I've never had a DVI CRT but they do exist. I can't see there being any huge difference there either.


----------

